# Houston, Texas OIS by Swat officers.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Cross fire. That is all.





Houston, Texas — The Houston Police Department released body camera video of a police chase that ended in law enforcement officers shooting 42-year-old Elliott Lewis. Houston police said the incident happened on Nov. 11 around 11:24 a.m. when Harris County Precinct 4 deputies attempted to conduct a traffic stop on a shooting suspect near the intersection of Holcombe Boulevard and Cambridge Street. Lewis refused to stop and a pursuit ensued. Lewis drove several miles, eventually arriving at a parking lot at the above address. After driving around the parking lot several times, HPD SWAT Officers Dexter and Gonzalez performed a vehicle maneuver and boxed in Lewis vehicle. Lewis then exited his vehicle with a weapon, pointed it at officers, and discharged the weapon at them. Officers Dexter and Gonzalez and Harris County Precinct 4 deputies discharged their duty weapons at Lewis, striking him. HPD SWAT officers then rendered medical aid to Lewis, who was pronounced deceased at the scene by paramedics. An innocent bystander was also injured during the shooting when a bullet fragment hit his ankle.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yikes! What was the suspect up to running around with an AR and wearing body armor?

On a side note, Gonzalez has a really nice AR setup! I like the Aimpoint, the EOTech magnifier, and the charging handle particularly.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The bolt release was nice little ambidextrous add on too.


PG1911 said:


> On a side note, Gonzalez has a really nice AR setup! I like the Aimpoint, the EOTech magnifier, and the charging handle particularly.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

WTF Did I just watch . That was sloppy .



RodneyFarva said:


> Cross fire. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sloppy at best, but something is telling be there was no good comms between the tac guys and patrol, and I mean in general, not for just this shoot.


----------

